# Jetzt verkloppen Jusos Malvorlagen



## dvill (5 Oktober 2005)

... oder auch nicht? Wer weiß schon, was man bekommt. Wer sich Mühe gibt, findet auf der Seite auch eine Preisinformation.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Falk (5 Oktober 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> ... oder auch nicht? Wer weiß schon, was man bekommt.



Vermutlich das berühmte hilfe-info-alles-umsonst-forum von dem Mitbewohner des Sepp P., Mario D.!



> Wer sich Mühe gibt, findet auf der Seite auch eine Preisinformation.





			
				§ 263 schrieb:
			
		

> (1) Wer in der Absicht, sich oder einem Dritten einen rechtswidrigen Vermögensvorteil zu verschaffen, das Vermögen eines anderen dadurch beschädigt, daß er durch Vorspiegelung falscher oder durch *Entstellung oder Unterdrückung wahrer Tatsachen* einen Irrtum erregt oder unterhält, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.
> 
> (2) Der Versuch ist strafbar.



Da fällt mir ein, daß ich von etlichen Forenteilnehmern noch richtig viel Geld bekomme. Wer nicht weiß, warum das so ist, dem sei lesen-lernen (oder so) und die Lektüre meiner Signatur  empfohlen.  :lol: 

Falk


----------



## dotshead (6 Oktober 2005)

96000?

Zur Not an den Paymentbetreiber wenden. 

http://tinyurl.com/czmfb


----------

